

What's needed to learn Javascript? - nonexec

I want to learn Javascript, for standalone purposes, mostly (I'll also be learning PHP/MySQL) -- Is it essential to learn HTML/XHTML etc for this?<p>If so, does anyone recommend a book that teaches these things, it doesn't have to be a singular book, but perhaps, a number of books that are at the top of your list?<p>Thanks.<p>This question is a bit n00bish, so disregard any it if you want.
======
Legion
You seem to have a list of things you want to learn, but you don't seem to
have a real clear concept of what to use them for.

JavaScript doesn't tend to "stand alone". It is primarily used for client-side
scripting for web applications. While that's not the only thing it's used for,
if you had some other specific use in mind, you'd probably be mentioning it.

You ask if it's essential to learn HTML. Well, you're talking about languages
that are typically used for web development, and HTML is the final product
these things spit out and send to the user. Given that, HTML seems like a very
strange thing to try and intentionally keep in a knowledge blind spot.

Your post sounds like you're looking to pad out a resume with specific things,
and you don't really understand yet what those things are. I apologize if that
assumption is in error, but if it's true, there's really nothing wrong with
that.

But I would suggest, rather than trying to maintain that HTML blind spot, you
actually start there. Pick up a copy of "Head First HTML with CSS". Then pick
up the brilliant Douglas Crockford book on Javascript mentioned by another
replier. Also check out Mozilla Developer's Center's JavaScript area
(<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript>)

------
csomar
HTML is not hard to learn, but you may also need to learn CSS.

First ask yourself a question: Why Am I learning JavaScript? If you want to
build a dynamic website, then here's my suggestion.

First, I suggest that you get a look at Mozilla Documentation
(<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Core_JavaScript_1.5_Guide>)

You don't need to learn JavaScript from scratch if you are already a coder
(let say C++), you are already familiar with things like loops, if..then. Even
if not, the Mozilla documentation has got all you need.

Second, after this quick overview, I suggest to learn a framework (I'll
recommend jQuery); now you'll need a book and I'll recommend that you read it
fully (<http://www.packtpub.com/jQuery/book>). This will introduce you to
jQuery, teach you all the concepts (you'll even find an appendix about
JavaScript Closures).

Now unleash your hidden! I have took this road 2 months ago, and now getting
some jobs on freelance sites to make an extra income.

Good luck!

~~~
nonexec
Do you have a guide for HTML/CSS :)

Thanks, best response so far.

------
scorpioxy
For javascript, i found the book "Javascript: The Definitive Guide" by David
Flanagan to be very good. It's quite comprehensive. Although i am not sure how
good it would be as an introductory book.

------
anactofgod
JavaScript: The Good Parts <http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596517748>

~~~
nonexec
I'll check it out (note that I know no HTML/CSS) but I do know some C, and a
tinsy bit of x86 asm.

------
oomkiller
Build something real, use jQuery, and look at other peoples' code.

------
trafnar
as a professional web developer, who has taught classes on the subject, i
recommend you learn html, css, javascript, php, mysql. in that order, with a
good deal of overlap.

